# SV Chucky



## Winterrider (Dec 9, 2018)

Did Red Lobster with some friends yesterday for our 25th Anniversary. So actual day is going to be a SV Chucky and trimmings.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Chucky all seasoned up





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Ready for a nice long bath and then a little searing.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 8hrs in so far.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Dec 9, 2018)

My first SV was on a chuckie. Couldn't believe how tender and rich that cheap cut came out after a sear.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 9, 2018)

Yeah, Thats going to be good.   I tried to sear mine but it fell apart.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 9, 2018)

How long and what temp.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm gonna go 138° for 28 hrs and see where that gets me.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 9, 2018)

Ok.  I did 160 for 30 I think.   I need to write this stuff down.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2018)

Bear has really researched this topic extensively & has the times & temps for most things SV'd.
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 10, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> I'm gonna go 138° for 28 hrs and see where that gets me.


Here's pics with times and temps . Like Al said , I went from Bear's info to get started .
132 for 30 hours 






160 about 28 hours , juices added back to the meat . 





One eats like steak the other like roast beef .


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2018)

Those All look Great guys!!  SV is a Great way to do a Chucky!!! Second only to an Eye Round. IMHO
I've pretty much finished my experiments on Chuckies (One ready to post yet).
These are my findings & opinions---I've found the best Temps & Times were:

#1   Temp of anywhere between 131° & 138° (your choice) for 30 hours---Gives you a Chucky that is like a nice big thick Medium Rare Steak. Fork Tender & Tasty.

#2   Temp of 160° to 165° (I prefer 165°) for 30 hours---Gives you some Awesome Pulled or Shredded Beef--Tender & Juicy.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks, I'll have extra time so I can up mine to 30hrs.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> Thanks, I'll have extra time so I can up mine to 30hrs.



Understand---I'm not saying 28 hours is too short. Of the Temps & Times I've used, 30 hours was the best. IMO

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 10, 2018)

yep, gotcha.


----------



## disco (Dec 10, 2018)

Looks wonderful! Big like. Now I just need advice on how to convince She Who Must Be Obeyed that I need a SV.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 10, 2018)

Buy "her" one for Christmas. Done deal...:)


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Dec 10, 2018)

I usually order the item first, then wait for her to read the order confirmation in her E-mail. Sometimes I have to listen to a lecture, then she's happy again.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 10, 2018)

Here is the chucky after a 30 hr bath.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Filling the hunger pains
	

		
			
		

		
	






Turned out very tender.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 10, 2018)

Nice job . Hard to beat that meal .


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 10, 2018)

Looks good.  Tender chuck roast that's still red inside.  Amazing ain't it.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Dec 10, 2018)

Looks great. What did the wife think?


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 10, 2018)

She loved the taste, but would have liked it done a little more. Darn...


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2018)

Looks Mighty Tasty, Rider!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 11, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> She loved the taste, but would have liked it done a little more. Darn.


I can run into the same thing with my son . I heat some of the bag juice or a can of broth in a pan and drop a few slices in there . Just don't over do it .


----------

